# delenatii vinicolor bred for color



## Chicago Chad (Oct 29, 2014)

It was mentioned a bit ago about delenatii being bred for darker color. This is by far the darkest I have seen. Clint from Orchid Dynasty (http://74.220.219.122/~orchiddy/newsite_th/) gave me permission to post these. He may have some more for sale soon. None of them have bloomed yet out of the bunch, but they will in a few months.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2014)

Now if they can graft macodes petola gold veins on to these...
Can't wait to see what these look like bloomed. 
Their orchid inventory per September: http://www.orchiddynasty.com/newsite_th/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Orchid-Inventory-2014.pdf


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't say I care much for delenatii's flower but I would grow that just for the leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet, I want one! :drool:


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Sweet, I want one! :drool:



me too.


----------



## slc (Oct 29, 2014)

Ooh, those leaves are stunning! Thanks for posting pics. 

I'd still like to know if anyone is aware of someone working on getting wide, dark margins that don't thin-out as the leaves mature. I just love the mottled green/gray leaves with the dark border, and would like to see the border remain on the mature leaves. That might be asking too much. =/


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Justin said:


> me too.



Me three!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2014)

Me four!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2014)

They look pathologically dark, but clearly healthy. Eagerly await a flower.


----------



## Carkin (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon...me five!


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh hell, me too!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 29, 2014)

Aaaawww man, now we have to wait for this to bloom! Lol

It looks as though it has been feeding on food colouring! Love it!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

When he sells them I hope he goes in order of the emails I sent!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 30, 2014)

> I'd still like to know if anyone is aware of someone working on getting wide, dark margins that don't thin-out as the leaves mature. I just love the mottled green/gray leaves with the dark border, and would like to see the border remain on the mature leaves. That might be asking too much. =/



I agree that would be my choice. I don't exactly like the washing out of the mottled leaves, but I am a picky person as much as there can be.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice!!


----------

